# Music for June



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

June 7, Sara Hickman & Kristen DeWitt -- Bugle Boy La Grange TX
June 7, Marian Call -- 8th Dimension Comics & Games 8475 Highway 6 N, Suite C-2 Houston, TX 77095 http://www.8thdimensioncomics.com/

June 14, Susan Gibson House Concert -- Bob and Lisa Newlin's house --- Pearland
June 14 Krista Detor Millbend Coffee House, The Woodlands -- 1370 North Millbend Houston TX 77480

June 20, Danny Schmidt Carrie Elkin -- HOUSTON, TX â€" Anderson Fair

June 21, Connie Mims, Betty Soo and Cary Cooper -- Coming Home Concerts,153 E Elm Crescent,The Woodlands, TX 77382

Juns 28 -- Amy Speace - Tim Easton-- McGONIGEL'S MUCKY DUCK â€¢ 2425 Norfolk, Houston, Texas


----------

